# What is the best factory ammo for the 7mm rem mag?



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

In the past I have used remington core lokt 150 grain and shot a really tight grouping with it, but I used those loads for deer and I dont know if I should use a heavier bullet for elk. I tried some federal 175 grain ammo and it was shooting all over the place, I couldnt seem to get it dialed in. I plan to go back to using remington core lokt but I cant decide on which bullet is gonna give me the best range/knockdown power. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If the 150 grain core lokt bullet works well in your rifle I wouldn't change a thing for elk. I have killed quite a few elk with a 7mm mag shooting 150 grain factory rounds and have seen no need to change.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Core lokt's have probably killed more animals than any other bullet in America. They arent as fast as other bullets, hence the accuracy. Nosler Custom shop makes some really nice cartridges but pricey.


-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If it works, don't change it. 150 grain is plenty to kill your elk. 

I'm kind of in the same boat with my 30-06. It patterns great with Winchester Super X 150 grain factory loads. But when I try 165 or 180, I can't get any consistency. And I've come to the conclusion that a predictable 150 grain bullet is far superior to an unpredictable bullet of any other weight.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

90redryder said:


> In the past I have used remington core lokt 150 grain and shot a really tight grouping with it, but I used those loads for deer and I dont know if I should use a heavier bullet for elk. I tried some federal 175 grain ammo and it was shooting all over the place, I couldnt seem to get it dialed in. I plan to go back to using remington core lokt but I cant decide on which bullet is gonna give me the best range/knockdown power. Any advise would be appreciated.


I would give the Federal Premium 160 Grain Nosler Partitions a try; they seem to shoot like magic in most Model 700's perhaps due to a presumably consistent rate of twist among these rifles. I ve heard several people independently comment on this.

If they dont work in your rifle, pm me. I ll buy whats left from you!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

160 gr. Accubonds


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My son shot his elk last year with 150 core lokt in 7MM no problems. Shoot what shoots consistent, just my .02


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I've done a TON of research through the past few days, and I was going to go back to my 150 grain core lokt rounds but I've read so many good thing about the 160 grain nosler partitions I think ill gamble one more time and give those a try. Even if I dont like them I know I can get my rifle dialed in with 150s pretty quick.


----------

